# New style bandana



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I just made a bandana that slips over the collar for the dogs.


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey that's really cute. Wow you even inserted a buckle so you don't have to sit there and try to tie it on. Your so creative Dori. :thumbright:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Thank you... It is a collar.. Gadget brings the creativeness out in me... any way when it comes to sewing...


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

wooo fizzys says I have to get him one :lol:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I can make you one if you would like me to...


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey, Dori, that's too cute!! What a handsome little model!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

I love that bandana!! Very cute. Gadget looks adorable modeling it.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh he so looks like he loves his bandana's


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

gadget looks so cool in his bandana !!! he looks so tough in black  

that collar is a great idea...it's very practical !!

kisses nat


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Awesome bandana!!!! Gadget looks so distinguished!!!


----------

